# Job security, unemployment in masonry



## skaufmann (Jan 24, 2012)

I am very interested in learning the masonry trade. Though I grew up working jobs that required hard physical labor, I am now 24 years old with a college degree and job in health care. I miss the satisfaction that comes from working outdoors, using your hands, and busting your ass-- enough that I'd be willing to take a significant cut in pay to switch into a career like masonry. 

The only thing that's holding me back is the prospect of job security. I'm looking to start a family in the next few years, and I'm worried about the unemployment I always hear about in the construction industry. 

My question is this: As professionals in the field, what is your experience with finding masonry work in tough economic times? Do you often have to deal with periods of unemployment? 

I appreciate any help and advice I can get


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Have you thought of union masonry apprenticeships...


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Some union locals are dedicated to getting work for apprentices, but I don't really know much about the Chicago politics.

When I worked in the concrete block business, many of the really good block masons took a withdrawal during the summer to work on a piecework basis because they could make more money and the union was able to provide steady work for the apprentices during the summer construction seasons. In the fall/winter, the guys with the "whiskers" would come back to work union laying brick and block. - It was not a bad situation, but a local arrangement because of the contractors and the union local.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi skaufmann...not sure if my post is going to be any use to you since I am in Canada.

I have been in business on my own for almost 3 years now and this being my first winter on my own I can tell you its not as bad as some people told me it would be(But I am grateful to them, since they prepared me for worst).

I have just enough work to keep myself and one of my guys busy until march when season is going to boom again.

I have never heard of mason/apprentice being jobless around here.

Apprentices are always needed and masons are in DIRE need. We are dying trade.

On that note I suggest you tread carefully since sometimes economic security is more important than itch that may come from your heart.

Good luck.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

I can say I usually take the winter off. some by choice some due to the cost of heating a job. if you do commercial you will be busy all year.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

2low4nh -

The guys on withdrawal alway were able to go back and work architectural commercial brick and block in the winter, but opted to work piece-work in the summer because they could make more money than union scale and the found ways to continue medical insurance while on withdrawal. Many of the guys had friends and relatives in the business so they could lay basements 7 days a week for long hours and good $$$.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

After 20 plus years in the trade looking back I wish I learned how to frame, perhaps moving onto custom cabinets, finish. Masonry is fine and all but its tough to get a crew larger then 3 or 4 people up north without doing commercial. Down south the profit margins are so small for brick veneer its tough to make a living, not to mention the issues with help. 

You can make it doing what you love to do, but you have to live and breathe masonry day in day out. If you can do that for the long haul then you might be a future Mason


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> 2low4nh -
> 
> The guys on withdrawal alway were able to go back and work architectural commercial brick and block in the winter, but opted to work piece-work in the summer because they could make more money than union scale and the found ways to continue medical insurance while on withdrawal. *Many of the guys had friends and relatives in the business so they could lay basements 7 days a week for long hours and good $$$.*


Dick, you have to keep in mind that MN is the "last stand" for block basements, and no one's building homes anyways. We used to do quite a few basements a year, now I'm lucky to get one ever two years. Things have been changing for quite a while here in the Midwest (my Dad poured his first concrete wall basement in '78) and MN will be next I'm sure. Not saying I condone it, but changing homebuyer's mindset is getting harder.........

To the OP: If you have a stable job right now, AND you want to start a family, I'd stay put for now. This trade is dead at the moment due to the economy. We used to work through the milder winters of the earl to mid 2000's, mostly because there was a demand. Now, we have actual winters as well as no demand. IMO, now is not the time to take the risk and get back into masonry........


----------



## Subia29 (Feb 18, 2007)

TheItalian204 said:


> We are dying trade.


Mason is such a old word


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Winters can be tough. In the 90s wealthier people were willing to spend the extra $$$ to keep the job going all winter. Not some much now.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Winter time sucks around here. Not only is the work way harder to accomplish due to the cold, the customers don't call.

After tax season I will get hit with repairs for leaky foundations or broken stucco.

Then settle into a nice groove through the summer, then nearing deer season run out of work again.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> Winters can be tough. In the 90s wealthier people were willing to spend the extra $$$ to keep the job going all winter. Not some much now.


We started a large veneer job a few year ago a few weeks before Christmas. We had tents and heaters, but the GC was coming in after we left and shutting off the heater, then turning it on again in the morning because it was costing too much to keep it running.

When stones started falling off the wall we called it a winter and went back in April.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

If you really want to learn the trade, try working with an accomplished and successful mason for free on your days off. Explain to him what your wrote. If not free, a very small salary. 

Several may turn you away. But, if you meet the right one who is willing to teach you the "ART" then what more could you ask for. When it comes to masonry, I know it takes time on the tool to be proficient.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I guess it varies by locality but around here there is so much work during the 8 good seasons that it's crazy. Can't do all the work that's offered and can't find decent guys to fill out so I can. I wish I could get some time during deer hunt but that's right when the "oops winters coming I need some masonry work done before the snow flies" rush. I work in the winter but I work twice as hard for half the pay. But at least I'm working and have no idea who's doing what to whom on Days of our Lives. 

I would ask around about the availability of work in your area. When I was younger I did carpentry/general work. I found that I knew so many people doing the same thing. I asked a bunch of them what trade they didn't know. They all had electricians, plumbers. drywallers, siders etc.. but they all said they didn't know any masons. That made my next career choice easy

Good luck


----------



## Old Black (Jan 15, 2012)

DON'T DO IT KID!!!! Get your ass back in school, get your Masters, get your Phd. There is never guarenteed year-round work for a mason. But I guarentee that those BILLS will come to your mail box year-round. Honestly there seems to be less and less profit in masonry work lately, which translates to lower or at least stagnant wages. Do your self a favor and further your education while you are still young.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*jobs*

SKAUFMANN No one can tell you the move to make. Nor should you allow anyone to sway you one way or another. Ask 100 people in 100 lines of work,and guess what? You got it,you will get 100 points of view. What does that have to do with the price of tea in China? You live in Chicago,right? Just look around you man,are the huge majority of buildings made of sticks and twigs or brick and stone? Do you think they were built by unemployed masons? In ALL fields there are those that rise to the top,and those that fall to the bottom. Pick which one you want to be . Then pick the job you want and be that guy. This trade has treated me like a king. For others it treated them worse then a ugly b- - - - -d step child. So what, it is not the trade it is all about your perspective,period. No matter where you go you will take yourself with you,so be the best you can in any path you take . ATTITUDE IS EVERYTHING.The rest is just details. BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*Work*

SKAUFMANN Every man is where he is by the law of his being; the thoughts which he built into his character have brought him there,and into the arrangement of his life there is no element of chance,but all is the result of a law which cannot err. JAMES ALLEN 1902 . The best education you can get you can give to yourself. Study all you can regarding the management of thought. What you think about,you bring about.


----------

